# Rules for German 9€ monthly Pass



## Willbridge (May 21, 2022)

This is going to be big news for better or for worse, so if you read German or are handy with Google Translate this is your chance to understand this summer 2022 program.









Neues zum Neun-Euro-Ticket: Was Fahrgäste jetzt wissen müssen


Wo gibt es das Ticket zuerst? Was muss ich als Abonnent tun? Darf ich Hund und Fahrrad mitnehmen? Wie komme ich von Berlin an die Ostsee? Wir beantworten die wichtigsten Fragen.




www.berliner-zeitung.de


----------



## caravanman (May 21, 2022)

Willbridge said:


> This is going to be big news for better or for worse, so if you read German or are handy with Google Translate this is your chance to understand this summer 2022 program.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard about this 9 Euro offer on another rail website. It seems that it is open to all, not just German citizens?

Any way to discover which trains are included, as long distance and other main express are excluded?
Any train number codes to look out for to identify classes of included trains?


----------



## Arctifox (May 21, 2022)

According to Deutsche Bahn's web site is valid in all kinds of public transport except for long distance trains (IC, EC; ICE) and long-distance buses. So all local and regional trains (S, RB, RE as well as metro, local buses and trams) can be used with this ticket.

EDIT: I just saw there's even an English site by DB: 9-Euro-Ticket


----------



## Willbridge (May 21, 2022)

caravanman said:


> I heard about this 9 Euro offer on another rail website. It seems that it is open to all, not just German citizens?
> 
> Any way to discover which trains are included, as long distance and other main express are excluded?
> Any train number codes to look out for to identify classes of included trains?


The DB English site is running behind, but they'll likely have their open questions filled in during the week of May 23rd. Or, you can run the German news article through Google Translate.

As with other top down schemes, the people who must implement it are still figuring out how to deal with it.


----------



## PeeweeTM (May 22, 2022)

During the meanwhile I read on Drehscheibe-online.de some of the Dosto-sets (double deckers) are being shortened because wheels for these cars are becoming scarse because a certain steel plant in Ukrain is no more...

In the nineteennineties as a university student I took the local trains from Groningen (Netherlands) to Berlin and back a couple of times. A long day, three changes of trains, sometimes standing for some time, but at DM 25,- for five persons still a good deal.

At EUR 9,- for one person one calendar month it will be crowded, I think.


----------



## john_f (May 22, 2022)

Between cars being out of service for wheel refinishing, and the local transit authority charging almost 12 euros one way to get to Bremen (the next big city), I expect our trains will be packed.

I have not been in Gronigen since the destruction of the Friesenbrücke over the Ems.


----------



## Willbridge (May 23, 2022)

john_f said:


> Between cars being out of service for wheel refinishing, and the local transit authority charging almost 12 euros one way to get to Bremen (the next big city), I expect our trains will be packed.
> 
> I have not been in Gronigen since the destruction of the Friesenbrücke over the Ems.


I haven't been in Groningen since March 1970. I only changed trains there, so it's good that we have some more knowledgeable contributors here. There will be lots to report on results of this amazing fare.

[On that trip I found my "lost" German relatives, so I was through Bremen and Oldenburg to see them several times.]


----------



## v v (May 24, 2022)

Groningen is a must visit place if you are in the area, fantastic atmosphere and very very Dutch with lots happening in the streets. We visit anytime we can.


----------



## Deni (May 24, 2022)

I of course bought my German rail tickets for this summer before this announcement was made...


----------



## john_f (May 24, 2022)

Deni said:


> I of course bought my German rail tickets for this summer before this announcement was made....


On the other hand, a different outfit might have sold tickets that were only valid for, say, the next fourteen days, and made it impossible to buy them further in advance (useful tickets, that is ).


----------



## Willbridge (May 26, 2022)

Deni said:


> I of course bought my German rail tickets for this summer before this announcement was made...


The super-low pass was done over the heads of transport providers by the government, and it was not clear till the last minute how it would function and whether it would be approved.


----------



## Deni (May 27, 2022)

Willbridge said:


> The super-low pass was done over the heads of transport providers by the government, and it was not clear till the last minute how it would function and whether it would be approved.


Still ends up being a big help though, I missed the part before where it is good on S-Bahn, U-Bahn, trams and buses. 24-hour passes in Berlin and Munich cost about that much, so these are going to save us a ton of money on local transportation in Berlin and Munich alone. Heck, it's 12.30 Euro just to take the S-Bahn to the airport in Munich.


----------



## Deni (Jun 6, 2022)

Anyone been in Germany and used this yet? I'm wondering if it is easy to buy at the ticket machines in-country, especially at the airports. The site says they will be available at the ticket machines but sometimes reality doesn't match the intent. I don't like to use my phone for things like tickets, or really use it at all when I travel.


----------



## john_f (Jun 6, 2022)

I bought a 9 euro ticket mid day on May 29th from a DB-station ticket machine without issue. It should be just like buying any other printed-on-demand, paper train/bus ticket. (I looked at the ticket under a stereo microscope and confirmed it was freshly printed.)


----------



## Deni (Jun 6, 2022)

john_f said:


> I bought a 9 euro ticket mid day on May 29th from a DB-station ticket machine without issue. It should be just like buying any other printed-on-demand, paper train/bus ticket. (I looked at the ticket under a stereo microscope and confirmed it was freshly printed.)


Awesome, thanks for the info!


----------



## pn1 (Jun 9, 2022)

Easily purchased online!

Many interesting "Nine Euro" videos on YouTube.

Paul in Australia.


----------



## john_f (Jun 10, 2022)

pn1 said:


> Easily purchased online!
> 
> Many interesting "Nine Euro" videos on YouTube.
> 
> Paul in Australia.


Yes, and you can purchase the 9 Euro ticket as a QR-code to show on your smart phone or tablet. But is that a ticket?

Call me old-fashioned, but I much prefer something substantial: _a ticket_ printed on railroad stationary – or as the Bahn used to do at small stations into the 1990s, filled out by hand. With such a ticket, I can feel and anticipate the system, organization and people that will carry me, and feel and remember the same that did.


----------

